# First gun...1911 GI



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello all,

Just put the first 50 rounds through my first firearm.

I am loving this!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great! Good luck :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good gun now learn all you can about it. You will enjoy doing future mods yourself. That's part of the fun in owning a 1911 pistol.


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Definitely want to learn as much as possible


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Go Hawkeyes. :mrgreen::smt083

-Jeff-


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't believe they lost to Northwestern...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BigBuckeye said:


> I can't believe they lost to Northwestern...


Makes me want to :smt078

-Jeff-


----------



## flamefighter451 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I should have bought this one first!*

Always wanted a 1911. Bought a Smith .40 'cause it was cheep price thinking I could buy a springfield later.

Well... As of the great gun rush of 2008 they are getting REALY hard to find. Bought the GI model just as soon as my 30 days wait was up and I waiting ..
Again... until next week.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

You have an outstanding self defense weapon. Some of us think the 45 ACP 1911-A1 is the best combat pistol ever. I have shot a lot of different pistols and revolvers, and I still swear by my 1911. I have the mil-spec model. It's about 13 years old and functions flawlessly. The loose slides of these models assures reliablibly in any conditions and is more than accurate enough for any self defense requirement. Good shooting!


----------



## ski_crazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice "piece" I think that same pistol is next on my list. It'll look good sitting next to my XD .45 acp.


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

I now have in addition to the 1911 a Colt Detective Special and a Taurus PT92SS.

The 1911 however, remains my favorite..


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

very nice ..


----------

